# Disable Inkbird Beeps?



## Count Porcula (Apr 13, 2022)

Is there a way to disable the beeps on my Inkbird? I am content with the phone alerts. I don't need the unit itself beeping for hours. I don't want to get rid of the temperature alerts on the phone. Just the annoying beeps from the Inkbird itself.


----------



## BurntWeenie (Apr 13, 2022)

What model?


----------



## Count Porcula (Apr 13, 2022)

It says IBT-2X.


----------



## BurntWeenie (Apr 13, 2022)

Nothing in the manual in regards to beeps. Nothing in the app either, Contact Inkbird?


----------



## Count Porcula (Apr 13, 2022)

I guess. Is it a real company? With that name, I figured it was Chinese.


----------



## BurntWeenie (Apr 13, 2022)

They are a sponsor








						Inkbirdbbq
					






					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## Count Porcula (Apr 13, 2022)

Will give it a shot. Thanks.


----------



## Count Porcula (Apr 15, 2022)

Inkbird says I'm SOL. Is there a similar thermometer that allows me to shut off the noise?


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 15, 2022)

Chamber temp alarm: no problem. Meat temp alarms; problem. That's a big reason why I stopped inserting my Inkbird probes at the beginning of a smoke. The beeps I was getting were due to too low a meat temp, even when I set the low temp to as low as it would go. 

I'm not one to use the alarms, but they've been a source of headaches with the Inkbird 4 probe I have. My recommendation: wait an hour or more into a smoke before you insert the meat probes. Or, if you have the instincts, wait until the 75% point. That's what I do.


----------



## cmayna (Apr 15, 2022)

Sounds like you need a BFH  (BIG freakin' Hammer)


----------



## dr k (Apr 15, 2022)

Count Porcula said:


> Is there a way to disable the beeps on my Inkbird? I am content with the phone alerts. I don't need the unit itself beeping for hours. I don't want to get rid of the temperature alerts on the phone. Just the annoying beeps from the Inkbird itself.


Why does it beep for hours? As mentioned above is your meat probe set to the oven range alarm vs high limit alarm?


----------



## Count Porcula (Apr 15, 2022)

It beeps during the whole time it takes for the smoker to heat up, and after that, it beeps every time it drifts out of the preset ranges.

I think I'll open it up and crush the buzzer.


----------



## BurntWeenie (Apr 15, 2022)

Buy something from Thermoworks


----------



## dr k (Apr 15, 2022)

Count Porcula said:


> It beeps during the whole time it takes for the smoker to heat up, and after that, it beeps every time it drifts out of the preset ranges.
> 
> I think I'll open it up and crush the buzzer.





Count Porcula said:


> It beeps during the whole time it takes for the smoker to heat up, and after that, it beeps every time it drifts out of the preset ranges.
> 
> I think I'll open it up and crush the buzzer.


Clear all ports from a preset, you're  custom settings and the oven range pit on your phone. Put you're  pit probe by your food and meat probe in the meat. Set your pit range 160 low 290 high after your pit is in that range. The meat therm can be set anytime for a set temp alarm same with the pit/oven range. We're missing a big piece of the puzzle from you to help you. Tell us what each port is set to that you're using as well as those your not if they show anything. Idk


----------



## Count Porcula (Apr 15, 2022)

Inkbird already told me there was no way to do it, so while I appreciate the effort, it looks like the options are to destroy the buzzer or get a new thermometer.


----------



## one eyed jack (Apr 15, 2022)

jliddil said:


> Buy something from Thermoworks


In general I agree with this approach, however;  I have a box full of high priced Thermoworks product, some of which are excellent, some of which are DUDS!!!!

Always high priced, however.

I find the Inkbird much higher value per dollar than the Thermopen.

No complaints against the Thermopen but the Inkbird is WAY cheaper and matches the performance of the Thermopen unit, in my opinion and experience.

Just my opinion based on my experience.


----------



## one eyed jack (Apr 15, 2022)

One more thought and I'll shut up;  Inkbird is a sponsor of our forum and frequently offers substantial discounts on their products.  Thermoworks;  Not so much.


----------

